# 个把月



## qínshūbǎo

大家好!
Please tell me a phrase 个把月 means one month or two months? I have seen some translations, in which that phrase has the meaning of two months. For example: 他去欧洲已有个把月了. But some people told me it means "about a month or so"...
Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

around a month, not exactly a month


----------



## fyl

qínshūbǎo said:


> I have seen some translations, in which that phrase has the meaning of two months


I don't think this is right.


qínshūbǎo said:


> But some people told me it means "about a month or so"


This sounds right to me.


----------



## philchinamusical

It actually means: "A couple of months". But sometimes we do have some people use it as "about one". So you'd better provide the context then we can give you a more accurate translation.


----------



## Skatinginbc

把 = or so
(一)個把月 one month or so
兩個把月 two months or so


----------



## qínshūbǎo

Thanks everyone for your help!



philchinamusical said:


> So you'd better provide the context then we can give you a more accurate translation.



The example context is as follows:
"今天逛知乎, 突然看到这个, 刚实习完个把月了, 记得自己拿到 offer 的时候, 也知乎百度, 到处找, 现在有机会作为过来人, 用自己的经历和感受, 来答一波, 给楼主一个参考吧."

Your comments are very useful for me!
Thanks!


----------



## philchinamusical

It's still not quite clear what the writer is actually referring to. But either "about one" or "a coulpe of/a few" works.

By the way, your id is the name of a famous general in Tang dynasty. Is that so?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

个把月→个把/月

个把  是个词。


----------



## philchinamusical

Skatinginbc said:


> 兩個把月 two months or so


I haven't seen people used "个把" that way. As what @retrogradedwithwind said, it's used alone without specifying quantities.


----------



## Skatinginbc

「丈把長」的「丈把」, 「斤把重」的「斤把」,「里把多路」的「里把」,「千把銀子」的「千把」, 都是 數詞 或 量詞 之後加修飾語「把」.

「三十來歲」的「來」，和「百把公斤」的「把」，詞性相同 (辭典一般列為形容詞).

你們說的是，"單位＋把" 的結構中， 數詞 (如：百、千、萬) 和 量詞 (如：個、里、斤) 之前理應不加數量. 但加的人還是有的:

趙煥亭 (河北玉田人)《藍田女俠》過了一個把月, 方才回來.
譚松（重慶人)《長壽湖》这次坐牢, 时间不长, 一个把月_._
賈飛 (四川渠縣人)《除了青春，一無所有》 我每隔_一_个把月就会感冒一次.
《花叢稱霸》那些海味和干货应该够他们吃上两个把月了.
《雪花新聞》飮試了兩個把月，的確減了不少.
《百度知道》鱼刺卡在喉咙有两个把月, 做喉镜没.
張銀樹《大學國文:單元主題課程設計. 上冊》時間再向前推早三個把月_._
《百度知道》我培训了三个把月的计算机.
《瓶邪》再過三個把月到夏天再起房子不是兩全其美嗎.


----------



## fyl

Looks like there are lots of regional differences..

To philchinamusical, 个把 = one or a couple. To me, 个把 = one or so.
To Skatinginbc, 兩個把月 里把多路 千把銀子 百把公斤 are valid. To me 兩個把月 is wrong, and 里把多路 千把銀子 百把公斤 are very weird, though 丈把長 斤把重 are OK.


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> To Skatinginbc, 兩個把月 里把多路 千把銀子 百把公斤 are valid. To me...里把多路 千把銀子 百把公斤 are very weird.


"Valid" and "weird" are not antonyms; they may coexist.  For example, "里把多路" is perfectly legit but not natural to me, so I may also feel it is "weird".   
吴敬梓《儒林外史》馬二先生看了一遍, 不在意裏, 起來又走了里把多路。
李寶嘉《文明小史．第五十回》勞航芥也只得拿了他千把銀子的程儀，跟幾個月薪水，回香港幹他的老營生去了。
《新华网》今年，春生公司开展了稻渔综合种养试点，一亩地放了40多公斤虾苗，预计亩产有百把公斤。


----------



## qínshūbǎo

philchinamusical said:


> By the way, your id is the name of a famous general in Tang dynasty. Is that so?


Yes, he is my favorite man and I have karmic relationship with him. I sometimes have a subtle memory of my one life in ancient Tang dynasty. I also remember my another life in Qing dynasty before spending different lives in other countries


----------



## NewAmerica

philchinamusical said:


> It actually means: "A couple of months".



你举一个实际例子看你的定义是否成立。

“个把月”的实质是一种口头估算，以一个月为准，如果意外可能延伸。但意外的情形不应作为常态意义。


----------



## philchinamusical

NewAmerica said:


> 你举一个实际例子看你的定义是否成立。
> 
> “个把月”的实质是一种口头估算，以一个月为准，如果意外可能延伸。但意外的情形不应作为常态意义。


词语“个把”的解释 汉典 zdic.net
“个把”的确不是很多，但是通常用法里比“一个”要多。


----------



## luketime

Usually it can mean either one or two months. It's an inaccurate phrase, very rough estimation in daily dialogue. It may imply the sayer isn't very sure or doesnt really care it's one or two months. But I agree it usually implies longer than one month. Chinese dictionary should have a definition for it.
It can create confusion to native Chinese as it does to you. If people want to avoid confusion, they might as well say 大约一个月 or 大约两个月.


----------



## YoungFirst

means: several months, maybe one month, if it's not enough, maybe two months.


----------

